# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم داخل المملكة >  محكمة سعودية تصدر عددا من الأحكام الأولية في قضايا الموقوفين بجرائم لإرهاب

## هيثم الفقى

*08/07/2009*
الجيران ـ الرياض ـ أعلن متحدث رسمي باسم هيئة التحقيق والإدعاء العام بالسعودية أن المحكمة الجزائية المتخصصة أصدرت مؤخرا عددا من الأحكام الأولية في قضايا الموقوفين بجرائم "إرهاب"، من دون أن يكشف عن عدد الذين حوكموا أو عن الأحكام التي صدرت بحقهم. 

ونقلت وكالة الأنباء السعودية الرسمية (واس) اليوم الأربعاء عن المتحدث الرسمي باسم الهيئة قوله في تصريح، انه استنادا للمادة 126 من نظام الإجراءات الجزائية، فقد أحيل إلى المحكمة الجزائية المتخصصة عدد من الموقوفين بتهم مختلفة تتضمّن "الانتماء للفئة الضالة والتورط في نشاطاتها، والاتصال والتنسيق والعمل مع جهات خارجية تسعى للتآمر على الأمن الوطني بإحداث الفوضى والإخلال بالأمن". 

كما تضمّنت التهم "دعم وتمويل الإرهاب، والشروع في الخروج عن طاعة ولي الأمر والافتئات عليه بالذهاب إلى مواطن الفتنة للقتال فيها أو الشروع في ذلك". 

وأوضح المتحدث الرسمي للهيئة أن لوائح الدعوى العامة اشتملت على الأفعال المسندة لكل موقوف والأدلة المجرمة لتلك الأفعال، وأدلة إثبات قيام كل موقوف بما أسند إليه من جرم والمطالبة بالحكم بالعقوبات المستحقة لذلك. 

ولفت الى أنه سيتم استئناف الأحكام الأولية التي أصدرتها المحكمة الجزائية المتخصصة ضد بعض الموقوفين، والاستمرار في الترافع أمام المحكمة تباعا في باقي القضايا. 

إلا أن مصدرا في الهيئة قال في تصريح بثه التلفزيون السعودي، أن عدد الذين حوكموا هو 330 شخصا. 

وأضاف المصدر أن الأحكام صدرت حضورياً، وكان من بينها حكم بالاعدام وأحكام أخرى بالمنع من السفر ووضع بعض المتهمين قيد الإقامة الجبرية في مدن يختارونها بأنفسهم. 

وقال ان الأحكام الصادرة ليست نهائية، وهي قابلة للتمييز في مرحلة لاحقة. 

وكانت المحكمة العامة في الرياض بدأت في أكتوبر/تشرين الأول الماضي النظر في قضايا عدد من المتهمين بالتورط في حوادث التفجيرات "الإرهابية" التي شهدتها السعودية خلال السنوات الماضية بعد انتهاء هيئة التحقيق والادعاء العام من لوائح الادعاء على الموقوفين في تلك القضايا. 

وكلف 10 قضاة للنظر في هذه القضايا، منهم ثلاثة من المحكمة الجزئية بالرياض، وعدد من المحكمة العامة والبقية تم اختيارهم من أماكن أخرى. 

وشملت المحاكمات المنفذين والمحرضين والداعمين للأعمال "الارهابية" ومهربي المتفجرات وغيرهم.

----------


## محمد فخري

وتبقى عدالة السماء هي الاشمل 
اللهم الطف بعبادك

----------

